# Impresssions of life in rural Portugal



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

We're considering moving to rural Portugal. We're currently looking in the inland municipalities of the Coimbra district such as Gois, Arganil and Penacova. Does anyone have advice re theses areas or of expat life generally in rural Portugal?

We're learning Portuguese but have still got a long way to go right now.....


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

My biggest bugbear and one you should be prepared for is continual dog barking, night and day, no matter where you are. If you are likely to be disturbed or annoyed by this it will be a big problem.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

rubytwo said:


> We're considering moving to rural Portugal. We're currently looking in the inland municipalities of the Coimbra district such as Gois, Arganil and Penacova. Does anyone have advice re theses areas or of expat life generally in rural Portugal?
> 
> We're learning Portuguese but have still got a long way to go right now.....


Life in the central zone is great if you're retired or self employed but don't expect to find much if any employment here because there pretty much isn't any at all and what little there is gets offered to locals first. 

Nothing wrong with the areas you mention but it should be noted that Arganil is a begger of a town to into or out of......... there's lots of slow moving vehicles and precious little overtaking opportunities on that loooong and winding road. 

Oh and Maggy has it dead right about barking dogs and I'll add church bells to that list of virtual inescapables.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

It's pure bliss here..........and Penacova is minutes from me and is absolutely stunning. It even has beaches on the river that runs though it. The countryside is quiet all year long, the whole place is yours, except for the holiday season which is all of August and then it's still far, far quieter than Loch Lomond or The Lakes on any weekend.


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you for the responses. 

Can you give me an idea of what to expect from Summer temperatures? For some reason I thought that a bit of altitude would result in cooler temperatures. However I was speaking to someone from Portugal who told me that inland and at altitude can actually be a lot hotter in Summer.......and humid?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Usually low to mid 30s with the possibility of an occasional few days of 40 or slightly above. 

As for humidity, nowhere near as high here as I've experienced in many parts of Africa. - Humidity will generally increase as you get closer to the sea.

No matter if it's summer or winter, the key to being comfortable here is good insulation & heating & if you add air con then it's not a problem at all.


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

travelling-man said:


> Usually low to mid 30s with the possibility of an occasional few days of 40 or slightly above.
> 
> As for humidity, nowhere near as high here as I've experienced in many parts of Africa. - Humidity will generally increase as you get closer to the sea.
> 
> No matter if it's summer or winter, the key to being comfortable here is good insulation & heating & if you add air con then it's not a problem at all.



Thanks for your response!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi rubytwo !
Welcome to the Forum 

I moved here at the end of February this year and have settled in the Vila Velha/Castelo Branco area , I have been an 'ex-pat' for some 15 years now first living in Spain for 8 years after leaving the UK in 2000 and the rest of the time I have spent traveling and working in South East Asia, So I have a broad experience of living in different Counties and situations .

The locals in this area have been so very friendly and welcoming even though we are 1Km from the town and have no near neighbors , our builders have been a joy to work with and they have brought a constant stream of fresh veggies , fruits and home made cakes and deserts all summer long and I mean an endless supply , 

I can honestly say this is one of the most friendliest places I have ever lived and my Wife and I are so glad we chose this location especially as we have the 'portas De Rodao' and the River Tejo in our 'Back Garden'

My advice is to visit for as long as you can and dont set your sights on just one area in Particular , unless you already know it of course , have a good look around and try to figure out what you want and dont want from where you will live, what your needs are and then try to find the best place that suits you .

Good luck in your search


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Lots of micro climates in Portugal, but generally inland i.e. Tomar can get very hot, ie 40+. Same goes for the Alentego , where , if I recall, the highest temp ever was recorded around 50 c I think.

For my penny worth the best overall climate (humidity, heat, dew point etc.) is around Lisbon, Silver Coast and Blue Coast.

I am on the Lisbon Coast and its been superb all summer (April to now)


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

andycastle said:


> For my penny worth the best overall climate (humidity, heat, dew point etc.) is around Lisbon, Silver Coast and Blue



Thank you. How about up in the District of Viana Do Castelo . Although IV notice,d that ,even up that way, the inland temps climb during summer....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Rubytwo !
Not sure about that area but looking at how far North it is I would imagine cooler , maybe this weather site can help you 
http://www.weather.com/weather/today/l/POXX0028:1:PO


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

bambooo said:


> Hi Rubytwo !
> Not sure about that area but looking at how far North it is I would imagine cooler , maybe this weather site can help you
> http://www.weather.com/weather/today/l/POXX0028:1:PO


Thanks Bambooo, I've downloaded the worldweatheronline app which allows you access to historical weather data. It's amazing how much hotter, even that far up North, it get when you head inland a bit


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Rubytwo !
I have'nt been that far North here as yet but I believe it's a beautiful coastline along there but being Atlantic Coastline I would imagine pretty rough in winter and water temps cool even in Summer , I'm waiting for the Big waves to come to Nazare around October time as I have seen so many pics and heard so much about it from my Surfing Guests when I was living in the Philippines ! 

Cheers !


----------

